# Ireland to Genoa



## Eils (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm in my early twenties, moving to start a TEFL job in Genoa, Italy.

I'm looking for advice on mixing with the locals, what to bring, accommodation, that kind of thing. I heard that administrative procedures(e.g applying for VAT no., health card) take a long time and that the hairdressers like a different style to what us Irish are used to! 

Anything other advice would be greatly appreciated. This forum is really helfpul!

Thanks


----------

